# Age to bring home puppy?



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

We are bringing home a new puppy in February. The breeder (who is very reputable) lets the pups go home at seven weeks but everything I read said 8 weeks is the best time. We brought our current golden home at 7 weeks and he did fine. I can certainly schedule pick up one week later at 8 weeks. Input????


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

When we picked up our Golden Girl from the breeder she was 8 weeks old.
The breeded would not let any of her puppies go to there new homes
before that time.
Hope it helps.
She is now 6 years old


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Our breeder let us have our pup at seven weeks and only a short time before christmas. We were the only people she let one of her pups go 'early' (she usually waits for 8 weeks) and so close to christmas. It was due to a number of different factors - a) He was the biggest of the litter (he was from a big litter and some were smaller and needed an extra week) b) we already had a golden so understood about what having a pup was all about and c) she knew that we were going to have a quiet holiday. So I'd say if you feel happy with your breeder and her judgement (and reputation) and she's happy to let your little one come to you at 7 weeks then I'm sure that's the right decision.

Good luck for your new addition.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

More and more breeders are keeping pups till eight weeks but it is still very acceptable to let them go home at 7 weeks. Whatever you decide to do Good Luck with your new addition!


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

One of the Golden Retriever "primers" we bought before we picked up our Merlin said that puppies go through a fear stage in the 8th week where they are very sensitive to change - that if you can't pick up the puppy during the 7th week, you should wait until the 9th. This seemed a little odd to us at the time (we picked our pup up at 7 1/2 weeks old) - does anybody have any insight into this?


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I have never heard of a fear stage coming in at 8 weeks. I do know however that at 7 weeks they are perfectly able to live without mom and can be moved. However with that said, it is better to leave them that one extra week to build confidence and manners. In this one week mother teaches them lots that we cant. I have a friend dealing with constant fear behaviour from her 3 yr old great dane. This does relate all the way back to coming from the little at 7 weeks.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our breeder is strict about 7 weeks being optimal for bonding and beginning house training.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Victorialands said:


> I have never heard of a fear stage coming in at 8 weeks. I do know however that at 7 weeks they are perfectly able to live without mom and can be moved. However with that said, it is better to leave them that one extra week to build confidence and manners. In this one week mother teaches them lots that we cant. I have a friend dealing with constant fear behaviour from her 3 yr old great dane. This does relate all the way back to coming from the little at 7 weeks.


 
I have seen this general theory in several books and websites. 

Critical Periods in Your Puppy's 
Psychological Growth
(Part Two) 
*
0 to 7 Weeks
Neonatal, Transition, Awareness, and Canine Socialisation. *Puppies should always be with mother and littermates up to at least seven weeks. During this period, your puppy learns about social interaction, play, and inhibiting aggression from its mum and siblings, the puppies learn the most important lesson in their lives during this period. They learn to accept discipline. It is at this time that they also learn not to toilet in the nest which sets them up for toilet training in your own house.​*7 to 16 Weeks
Human Socialisation Period. *The best time to take a puppy home is 7 weeks onwards, then you have nine whole weeks to work with the dog over this incredibly important period. The puppy now has the brain waves of an adult dog, but its attention span is short. This period is when the most rapid learning occurs. Learning at this age is permanent. This is a perfect time to start training, but make it fun. This is also the time to introduce the puppy to things that will play an important part in his life. People, places, animals, hoovers, washing machines and unusual sounds, in a positive, non-threatening way. It is vital that you get the puppy to socialisation classes during this time as pups learn far better from other dogs of a similar age. They learn the rules of meeting and greeting and of course Canine Communication. See my articles.
*8 to 10 / 11 Weeks
Fear Imprint Period. *Whilst the pup is going through human socialisation he also has an important fear/hazard avoidance period. This starts at 5 weeks and peaks between 8 and 10.5 weeks. Any traumatic, frightening or painful experience will have a more lasting effect on the puppy, than if it occurred at any other time in its life. This period if you do not handle it correctly, could give your dog a lasting fear of say traffic or other frightening noises or events. *Never ever praise or sympathise with your pup when it is showing fear. This only serves to confirm the fear. *
*13 to 16 Weeks
Seniority Classification Period. *Puppy starts to cut teeth and apron strings! At the end of this period and begins testing its position in the family unit. You must discourage all biting; the dog should have started to learn and understand bite inhibition by this time! It is important that you are a strong and consistent and above all a fair leader.

The pup will learn more during that short space of time than at any other time in its lifetime. Other windows of opportunity for learning will open during your dog’s life.. However, what you see at 16 weeks without extensive training and behavioural modification is normally what you are going to get as an adult. Therefore, work hard on giving your pet the best start in life*. *
*4 to 8 Months
Play Instinct Period. Flight Instinct Period. *Puppy may wander and ignore you. The way that you handle your pup at this time determines if he will come to you when called. At about 18 weeks your puppy loses his milk teeth and starts to get his adult teeth. That's when he begins serious chewing! A dog's teeth don't set in his jaw fully until about a year depending on breed and size. During this time, the puppy has a physical need to exercise his mouth by chewing. Training must continue through this period or all your good work may revert back to stage one. Occasionally the puppy will start to urinate in the house again if this happens, just go back to basic toilet training . 
*6 to 14 Months
Second Fear Imprint Period or Fear of New Situations Period. *Dog again shows fear of new situations and even familiar situations. Dog may be reluctant to approach someone or something new. It is important that you are patient and act very matter of fact in these situations. Never force the dog to face the situation*. DO NOT pet the frightened puppy or talk in soothing tones.* The puppy will interpret such responses as praise for being frightened. Training will help improve the dog's confidence. This fear period is normally more marked in male dogs. 
*1 to 4 Years
Maturity Period. *You may encounter increased aggression and renewed testing for position and authority, however if you have spent lots of time with your dog and trained consistently and regularly, then this should not present itself as a problem - in fact you may hardly notice this change, it is just something to keep in mind. Continue to train your dog during this period. It is possible that your dog may have another fear period between 12-16 months of age*. *
Regardless of your reason for acquiring a puppy, you will have to win it over. You, not your dog, will have to create a safe and secure environment with ongoing training, if your pup is to develop into a well-mannered family member instead of a thug or a burden.
Dogs are canids taxonomically part of the Wolf, Coyote and Jackal group, they are not human beings and do not think or act like humans. They are instinctively pack animals. In every pack their can be a number of leaders, these tend to make some or most of the decisions. Usually the pack will have a number of breeding pairs. All the other members of the pack form a hierarchy in which everyone has a place. However your dog is not a wolf, and though we have tended to think Alpha is important, new thinking and scientific studies have somewhat disproved this thinking.
*The last time I looked I did not have fur, anal glands, mobile ears, a tail, or four legs. I do not smell like a dog and I do not look like a dog, though I am sure there are people that may wish to question those last two statements.* My dogs know I am not a dog. It does not matter how many times I eat before them or how many times I come through the doorway and ignore them, it will still not convince them that I am a dog. In simple terms I cannot be the Alpha. Dogs are conspecific that means they can only truly pack up with their own kind. However you can be a controller of important resources.
That is not to say you should not show leadership in a fair and equable way. In your home you and your family become your dog's family, as do any other dogs you may have. It is therefore your responsibility to establish yourself in a position of authority and trust. If you fail to do this, your dog may question your requests and authority. Many people assume that they are automatically the lead figure just because they are humans. This is not the case.
Being the controller does not mean you have to be big and aggressive. Nor does it mean that there has to be a battle of strength or wills.. Anyone can be the leader. It is an attitude an air of authority. It is the basis for mutual respect, and provides the building blocks of communication between you and your dog. It never means punishment or overt aggression. Think of the words fair, equable, and consistent and you will not go far wrong. And may I wish you the best of luck with your new puppy.
Stan Rawlinson © 1999


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

From what I have heard from a few reputable breeders is that at 9 weeks their is a brief "fear period" and then again at 12 weeks.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Seven weeks is perfectly fine and is the bare minimum. Anything younger than 7 weeks is too young to be taken from the litter. Puppies are weaned from their mother earlier than that, but those last few weeks are very important for socialization with the mother and littermates. We brought Tucker home at 7-1/2 weeks and we just brought Tyson home at 8 weeks.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

We got our puppy at seven weeks. I think the breeder had something she had to do the following weekend. We didn't have any problems.


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

While we picked up our pup @ 7 wks, the breeder said it was illegal in our state (PA) 'til 8 wks. She changed the certificates to comply.... I found lots here interesting, having read about the pros & cons of 7 vs 8 wks., etc. Anyone familiar with a law or laws like this?
At any rate, our experience with getting Cooper @ 7 weeks has been fine and I am sure yours will be too.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Jilly66 said:


> We are bringing home a new puppy in February. The breeder (who is very reputable) lets the pups go home at seven weeks but everything I read said 8 weeks is the best time. We brought our current golden home at 7 weeks and he did fine. I can certainly schedule pick up one week later at 8 weeks. Input????


It really depends upon the individual litter. Some litters are ready to go at seven weeks, some are ready to go at eight weeks and some are ready at nine weeks. 

An experienced breeder will recognize the social skills and confidence levels needed to go into the world. They're ready when they're ready, not before.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I don't know the laws in various states so won't comment from that perspective.

We've owned a number of dogs in the past several decades. In the beginning, it seemed everyone thought 7 weeks was the perfect age to let them go to homes. It didn't seem to be a problem at all for any of our dogs.

In the past 4-6 years, it seems that 8 weeks old is more often the recommended age for bringing a puppy home. Our youngest dog, a 2 yr. old lab, was 8 weeks when we got her. Main difference we noticed compared to bringing home others at 7 weeks: the bite inhibition had already been taught to some degree by her litter-mates during that last week. It made our training a little easier. I definitely wouldn't care to take my puppy home later than 8 weeks, if I had a choice, because I think they are so very ready to bond with a new family by that age.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

regspeir said:


> While we picked up our pup @ 7 wks, the breeder said it was illegal in our state (PA) 'til 8 wks. She changed the certificates to comply.... I found lots here interesting, having read about the pros & cons of 7 vs 8 wks., etc. Anyone familiar with a law or laws like this?
> At any rate, our experience with getting Cooper @ 7 weeks has been fine and I am sure yours will be too.


 
California is the same way, 8 weeks or later.


----------

